# Sorellanza



## Mariben (27 Settembre 2018)

Non so davvero da dove cominciare ma provo a sintetizzare.
Ho due sorelle, la più piccola , 53 anni, "grazie" a una reazione avversa al vaccino antipolio a 6 mesi  ha contratto  l'encefalite.
 Fino ai  3 anni è vissuta in uno sorta di stato vegetativo , grazie poi  a delle cure mirate, è rinata.Quasi di colpo  ha cominciato a parlare, camminare, a vivere una vita normale .  Va da se che, perdendo gli anni più importanti il suo sviluppo psico-fisico ne ha risentito. Ad oggi è una donna apparentemente normale ma con delle serie difficoltà cognitive anche se  a chi si approccia a lei  superficialmente  appaiono come dei lati caratteriali E' solare, espansiva  ma  piuttosto invadente, pigra e disinteressata alle cose pratiche, parla solo delle cose che le interessano ed è logorroica e ripetitiva.
Ha una voce meravigliosa che ha cura  con impegno e passione , una presenza scenica e una dote naturale per il ballo tanto  che le sue difficoltà in altri ambiti fanno quasi pensare che siano scuse. In verità le è stata riconosciuta un'invalidità del 70% che le ha permesso di essere inserita ( a 40 anni circa ) nelle liste speciali per il lavoro.
Ma veniamo al dunque; Da 25 anni  ha una relazione con un uomo ( inizialmente sposato, da circa 15 anni separato)
 Mia madre  ha sempre avuto un atteggiamento nei confronti di questa figlia di cura e controllo, discreto e amorevole. Spesso ha "usato" l'ascendente che quest'uomo aveva su di lei per farla ragionare conscia delle difficoltà e della dipendenza affettiva di mia sorella . Si rendeva conto che per lei questa relazione era benevola  con tutte le criticità del caso. Da quando nostra madre è morta, lei ci ha praticamente escluse dalla sua vita ( finalmente libera ) quasi terrorizzata che potessimo sostituire nostra madre nel controllo. Come sospettavamo il suo " uomo"  ( finalmente libero )  si è rivelato un manipolatore. (Per non tediarvi i dettagli che concretizzano le nostre sensazioni potremo svilupparli se la discussione avrà un seguito ). 
In breve ,forte della dipendenza di mia sorella e senza più il controllo di nostra madre ( gli avrebbe fatto un culo tanto e la temeva), l'ha resa più fragile che mai, impedendole di fatto , ad esempio di lavorare, dettando sempre e solo lui i tempi e i modi della loro frequentazione, criticandola sul modo di vestire, di muoversi, di parlare, decidendo al posto suo cosa cantare e non Quando vanno a ballare la lascia a far tapezzeria e le dice , ad esempio, che è normale che nessuno la inviti perchè è troppo grande e grassa. Qualche volta ha reagito , nell'unico modo che conosce poverina, urlando, facendo scenate sfogando rabbia e frustrazione e sono partite in automatico le punizioni . Per fortuna sono riuscita a intercettare la sua sofferenza e a riprendere il dialogo a riavere la sua fiducia . Lei è spaventata a morte che lui la lasci , si sente inadeguata, brutta, incapace e solo ora ( dopo due anni) sta elaborando il lutto della mamma.
Fra poco comincerà una terapia psicologica  per fortuna grazie all' assistente sociale . Nel frattempo ho scoperto , casualmente , che lui ha una relazione con un'amica comune che è sposata e ipovedente ( evidentemente .. no comment ). Ho provato a parlare con lui, non della sua relazione extra, ma ha solo cercato di intortarmi, adulandomi e rassicurandomi sulle sue buone intenzioni. Non so veramente che pesci pigliare e con l'altra sorella , per ora, non voglio parlare perchè  conoscendola, partirebbe come un caterpilar nel far la guerra a lui e a me rimarrebbero solo da raccogliere i pezzi.


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non so davvero da dove cominciare ma provo a sintetizzare.
> Ho due sorelle, la più piccola , 53 anni, "grazie" a una reazione avversa al vaccino antipolio a 6 mesi  ha contratto  l'encefalite.
> Fino ai  3 anni è vissuta in uno sorta di stato vegetativo , grazie poi  a delle cure mirate, è rinata.Quasi di colpo  ha cominciato a parlare, camminare, a vivere una vita normale .  Va da se che, perdendo gli anni più importanti il suo sviluppo psico-fisico ne ha risentito. Ad oggi è una donna apparentemente normale ma con delle serie difficoltà cognitive anche se  a chi si approccia a lei  superficialmente  appaiono come dei lati caratteriali E' solare, espansiva  ma  piuttosto invadente, pigra e disinteressata alle cose pratiche, parla solo delle cose che le interessano ed è logorroica e ripetitiva.
> Ha una voce meravigliosa che ha cura  con impegno e passione , una presenza scenica e una dote naturale per il ballo tanto  che le sue difficoltà in altri ambiti fanno quasi pensare che siano scuse. In verità le è stata riconosciuta un'invalidità del 70% che le ha permesso di essere inserita ( a 40 anni circa ) nelle liste speciali per il lavoro.
> ...


ciao, cosa vuol dire che la manipola? 

Concretamente intendo. 

Che che tipo di punizioni attua lui?


----------



## Mariben (27 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao, cosa vuol dire che la manipola?
> 
> Concretamente intendo.
> 
> Che che tipo di punizioni attua lui?


 Ad  esempio, se trova lavoro ma , per via degli orari ecc,  comporta che non sia disponibile  ad accompagnarlo alle serate o feste ( formano un duo ; lui suona lei canta ) la convince che quel lavoro non fa per lei perchè è troppo pesante e roba del genere  L''ha convinta persino  di essere allergica alla polvere ( mai diagnosticato )

 Punizioni nel senso ; In quel locale ci vado da solo, oppure  quest'anno niente vacanze perchè ti sei comportata male e via dicendo


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ad  esempio, se trova lavoro ma , per via degli orari ecc,  comporta che non sia disponibile  ad accompagnarlo alle serate o feste ( formano un duo ; lui suona lei canta ) la convince che quel lavoro non fa per lei perchè è troppo pesante e roba del genere  L''ha convinta persino  di essere allergica alla polvere ( mai diagnosticato )
> 
> Punizioni nel senso ; In quel locale ci vado da solo, oppure  quest'anno niente vacanze perchè ti sei comportata male e via dicendo


capito.

Secondo te, a cosa mira lui?


----------



## Mariben (27 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> capito.
> 
> Secondo te, a cosa mira lui?


 Non saprei ; se ti riferisci alla situazione economica non credo .  credo sia il piacere del potere che ha su di lei a muoverlo ; vincere facile in breve; visto che non è particolarmente brillante


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2018)

Una persona di 53 ha diritto alla propria autonomia.
È anche seguita i 7na psicoterapia.
Presentagli qualcuno, semmai.


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non saprei ; se ti riferisci alla situazione economica non credo .  credo sia il piacere del potere che ha su di lei a muoverlo ; vincere facile in breve; visto che non è particolarmente brillante


Non mi riferivo a niente di particolare, per la verità.

Cercavo di capire. 

Tua sorella sembra essere autonoma nella vita quotidiana.
E' autonoma anche in termini progettuali concreti (casa, lavoro, conti, vacanze)?
O dipende da lui anche in questi aspetti? 
Non in termini affettivi.
Proprio in termini di competenze necessarie per quei processi. 

Mi spiego, lei è autonoma nella sussistenza e anche nel pensare a sè proiettata nel tempo che scorre, o la cosa le sfugge e quindi per esempio non sa fare transazioni economiche complesse, non sa stabilire e realizzare un piano di risparmio?
Sa mantenere un lavoro? 
Si muove agevolmente, sa gestire pratiche o burocrazia? 
Sa avere interazioni con persone esterne alla coppia o si relaziona solo se in coppia? 

Credo siano aspetti importanti anche per aver a che fare con lei e capire se è possibile proporle alternative oppure no.

Con l'altra sorella...non è possibile una alleanza fra voi? 

da sola, rischi di finire in un triangolo....


----------



## Mariben (27 Settembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona di 53 ha diritto alla propria autonomia.
> È anche seguita i 7na psicoterapia.
> Presentagli qualcuno, semmai.


Non è ancora seguita: comincerà a breve


----------



## Mariben (27 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a niente di particolare, per la verità.
> 
> Cercavo di capire.
> 
> ...


No in autonomia sa fare ben poco ; per capirci saranno una decina d'anni che conosce il valore del denaro Per lei era normale pagare una brioches con 50 euro e non aspettare il resto :
I risparmi che ha erano gestiti da nostra madre e non ricorda nemmeno a quanto ammontano. 
Pratiche e burocrazia  solo se accompagnata
Si è dimenticata di far domanda di disoccupazione per esempio insomma no  da quel punto di vista non è autonoma tanto che l'assistente sociale ci ha proposto di chiedere un'amministratore di sostegno.
Riguardo alle relazioni ha pochi amici ( i suoi di lui) fa volontariato in casa di riposo e la sua esuberanza e invadenza allontana , purtroppo, presto le persone.

Con l'altra sorella si.. ma lei è iperprotettiva  molto impulsiva e temo che certi dettagli la farebbero scattare come una molla. Per ora preferisco tacerle alcune cose.


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No in autonomia sa fare ben poco ; per capirci saranno una decina d'anni che conosce il valore del denaro Per lei era normale pagare una brioches con 50 euro e non aspettare il resto :
> I risparmi che ha erano gestiti da nostra madre e non ricorda nemmeno a quanto ammontano.
> Pratiche e burocrazia  solo se accompagnata
> Si è dimenticata di far domanda di disoccupazione per esempio insomma no  da quel punto di vista non è autonoma tanto che l'assistente sociale ci ha proposto di chiedere un'amministratore di sostegno.
> ...


Lei sa chiedere aiuto?
E sa accettarlo? 

L'amministratore di sostegno potrebbe essere una buona opzione. 
Voi siete le sorelle, non la madre. (il far le veci della madre, la potrebbe portare a reagire in chiusura...).
E a quanto sto capendo era vostra madre ad occuparsi di queste incombenze, giusto?

Un amministratore di sostegno, la potrebbe accompagnare nello svolgimento di tutte quelle pratiche in cui si perde, uno dei risultati sarebbe una sua maggiore autonomia di fatto in quelle incombenze da cui dipende il suo sostentamento. 
L'altro risultato sarebbe che vi sorelle potreste fare le sorelle. 
E allora anche le confidenze rispetto a questo uomo non sarebbero vincolate ad una forma del controllo di un qualche tipo o genere. 
Se poi è questo uomo che si occupa di tutte le pratiche, sarebbe un modo funzionale a limitarlo nei suoi poteri su tua sorella, senza doverci entrare in conflitto. 

Ovviamente tua sorella dovrebbe aver ben compreso la figura da affiancarle. 
In modo che ci sia il meno spazio possibile perchè lui possa manipolare le sue decisioni andando a lavorare sulle sue insicurezze e difficoltà. 

Posso chiedere che tipo di terapia ha consigliato l'assistente sociale?


----------



## Mariben (27 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lei sa chiedere aiuto?
> E sa accettarlo?
> 
> L'amministratore di sostegno potrebbe essere una buona opzione.
> ...


Dopo l incontro con l assistente sociale , al quale ero presente, sembra più bendisposta a farsi aiutare tant'è che mi ha chiesto ad esempio di accompagnarla in banca per controllare i suoi risparmi magari diversificare i finanziamenti. Si era nostra madre che si occupava di tutto pur coinvolgendola.e la sua chiusura iniziale credo sia dovuta alla sua paura che volessimo sostituirci alla mamma .
L' amministratore di sostegno lo vediamo come ultima ratio anche perché lei ha delle difficoltà ma non è stupida e lo vivrebbe come una conferma della sua incapacità e inadeguatezza. Ora si appoggia a me ha piu fiducia da quel lato siamo più sollevate , forse per rabbia o delusione ( oggi mi ha detto ... Secondo me mi sta plagiando ) ha di fatto spostato le deleghe da lui a noi.
 Riguardo la terapia l ha indirizzata al CSM e un equipe di psicologi e psichiatri dopo il primo colloquio la indirizzeranno al percorso più adatto a lei . 
Per capirci lui ha dato la sua disponibilità , che nessuno ha chiesto, così che possano sentire anche la sua versione :unhappy:
PS oggi ha creato un gruppo whats app " sorelline " per ora sciocchezze e barzellette ma buono


----------



## ipazia (27 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Dopo l incontro con l assistente sociale , al quale ero presente, sembra più bendisposta a farsi aiutare tant'è che mi ha chiesto ad esempio di accompagnarla in banca per controllare i suoi risparmi magari diversificare i finanziamenti. Si era nostra madre che si occupava di tutto pur coinvolgendola.
> *L' amministratore di sostegno lo vediamo come ultima ratio anche perché lei ha delle difficoltà ma non è stupida e lo vivrebbe come una conferma della sua incapacità e inadeguatezza.* Ora si appoggia a me ha piu fiducia da quel lato siamo più sollevate , forse per rabbia o delusione ( oggi mi ha detto ... Secondo me mi sta plagiando ) ha di fatto spostato le deleghe da lui a noi.
> Riguardo la terapia l ha indirizzata al CSM e un equipe di psicologi e psichiatri dopo il primo colloquio la indirizzeranno al percorso più adatto a lei .
> Per capirci lui ha dato la sua disponibilità , che nessuno ha chiesto, così che possano sentire anche la sua versione :unhappy:


E' uno scarto non indifferente che dalle mani della madre, che è pur sempre la madre, debba passare nelle mani delle sorelle. 
Che sono comunque sue pari. (non sottovalutare questo aspetto...che probabilmente ha compartecipato alla sua chiusura nei vostri confronti). 
E che quindi hanno ruolo e funzioni di ruolo diverse. 
In particolare nelle situazioni concrete e che richiamano le sue inadeguatezze. 
Di cui potrebbe pure vergognarsi di fronte a voi. 
Voi non siete la madre. 
E immagino che lei abbia il desiderio di far parte a pari livello della sorellanza. 

L'assistente di sostegno sarebbe una figura affettivamente neutra, un assistente personale che le permetterebbe di affrontare le sue inadeguatezze. 
Bene che si renda conto delle sue inadeguatezze. Dei suoi limiti. E' fondamentale.
E il fatto che se ne possa rendere conto e trovare e accettare soluzioni da il segno di un suo funzionamento alto o basso. 

Quando non c'è questo, non c'è capacità non solo di chiedere aiuto, ma di accettarlo. 
E di solito fanno casini immani che poi ai familiari tocca impazzire per risolvere. 
E spesso non si risolvono neppure perchè si finisce nel conflitto. 

Più lei è consapevole delle sue difficoltà e del fatto che esistono risorse neutre (continuo a battere, perchè questo è legato all'autonomia) che a lei possono essere dedicate per trovare risposta, facilitatori che migliorino la sua qualità della vita anche in termini di autonomie, meglio può concentrarsi sulle sue potenzialità ed espanderle. E nutrire quindi il suo senso di autoefficacia. 
Questo fondamentalmente faceva vostra madre in una posizione privilegiata data dal proseguimento in età adulta del rapporto primario. 

Lei non ha bisogno di essere protetta dalle sue inadeguatezze. 
Lei ha bisogno di essere sostenuta nell'affrontarle. 
E per farlo ha da guardarle. Nelle sue possibilità ovviamente. 

Ho capito. Quindi sono ancora in fase di valutazione. 
Come mai lui pensa di dover dare una sua versione? 
Da cosa deve difendersi? 

Da qui, mi sento di dirti che più tua sorella ha intorno figure neutre che si occupano di sostenerla nei suoi bisogni, più voi sorelle potete esserle vicine in termini affettivi e di effettiva sorellanza (ed è importante che lei non percepisca che vi state sostituendo alla madre. E che non lo facciate. Non potete. Non è possibile)

Da quando è mancata tua madre, era lui ad occuparsi delle sue incombenze? 
Immagino non abbia la patente, non sia autonoma negli spostamenti. 
Sa usare i mezzi pubblici?


----------



## Mariben (27 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' uno scarto non indifferente che dalle mani della madre, che è pur sempre la madre, debba passare nelle mani delle sorelle.
> *Che sono comunque sue pari. (non sottovalutare questo aspetto...che probabilmente ha compartecipato alla sua chiusura nei vostri confronti).*
> E che quindi hanno ruolo e funzioni di ruolo diverse.
> In particolare nelle situazioni concrete e che richiamano le sue inadeguatezze.
> ...



Si penso anch'io che la sua chiusura iniziale sia dovuta a quell'aspetto ; sopratutto nei confronti dell'altra sorella che  pure lei " controllante". su questo siamo spesso  in conflitto. ( famiglia facile la mia eh ?)
Per questo motivo evito di coinvolgerla troppo, complice anche la distanza geografica.



Se ne rende conto ma non è pienamente consapevole e la parte difficile per lei è accettarlo . Le mie perplessità sono state confermate dalla sua reazione ( "ma che significa  che sono mentecatta ? io ho sempre fatto le mie cose !!!!) alla proposta dell'assistente sociale. Le hanno spiegato che sarebbe solo un aiuto e che le decisioni finali sarebbero comunque sue ...
Magari col tempo e la terapia...



 E' quello che sto cercando di fare a volte chiedo aiuto io a lei per cose in cui è più brava di me, faccio del mio meglio insomma



Non so che tema evidentemente la coda di paglia ce l'ha.

La accompagna a visite ( non ha la patente)  e con lei gestisce pulizia e accoglienza di un appartamento in montagna che affittiamo ( lui viene pagato ) per il resto non saprei credo la " consigli" su acquisti e spese

Si si muove con i mezzi pubblici ma nei dintorni , non ha mai preso un treno per andare fuori provincia per capirci


----------



## Mariben (28 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Si penso anch'io che la sua chiusura iniziale sia dovuta a quell'aspetto ; sopratutto nei confronti dell'altra sorella che  pure lei " controllante". su questo siamo spesso  in conflitto. ( famiglia facile la mia eh ?)
> Per questo motivo evito di coinvolgerla troppo, complice anche la distanza geografica.
> 
> 
> ...


 Mi autocito :mexicaner esprimere meglio il concetto con un esempio concreto.
Oggi; mi arriva un messaggio del caldaista che mi chiede  i dati per fatturare i suoi interventi ( controllo annuale sulle caldaie di casa e negozio ). L'omino è un pò lentino a dire il vero i suoi interventi risalgono alla scorsa primavera e me ne ero praticamente dimenticata:facepalmrendo la palla al balzo e , dandomi della stordita chiedo a mia sorella se lei fosse stata più attenta di me e se quest'anno avesse chiamato per il controllo. La sua risposta è stata  " certo che si Io ho preso dalla mamma e tu dal papà... :singleeye: "


----------



## ipazia (28 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Si penso anch'io che la sua chiusura iniziale sia dovuta a quell'aspetto ; sopratutto nei confronti dell'altra sorella che pure lei " controllante". su questo siamo spesso in conflitto. ( famiglia facile la mia eh ?)
> Per questo motivo evito di coinvolgerla troppo, complice anche la distanza geografica.
> 
> 
> ...





Mariben ha detto:


> Mi autocito :mexicaner esprimere meglio il concetto con un esempio concreto.
> Oggi; mi arriva un messaggio del caldaista che mi chiede i dati per fatturare i suoi interventi ( controllo annuale sulle caldaie di casa e negozio ). L'omino è un pò lentino a dire il vero i suoi interventi risalgono alla scorsa primavera e me ne ero praticamente dimenticata:facepalmrendo la palla al balzo e , dandomi della stordita chiedo a mia sorella se lei fosse stata più attenta di me e se quest'anno avesse chiamato per il controllo. La sua risposta è stata " *certo che si Io ho preso dalla mamma e tu dal papà*... :singleeye: "


Una delle cose più complesse, ma anche più salubri, per chiunque, è prendere atto di sè. 
E non è vero che chi ha difficoltà cognitive non possa farlo. 

Potrei raccontarti storie a riguardo. Molte. 
Di disabili veramente gravi, che però, sostenuti e accompagnati, hanno preso atto di sè.
Proporzionalmente alle loro competenze, ovviamente. 
Una presa d'atto che non deve essere vista in termini assoluti, che non esistono per nessuno, ma proporzionalmente alle potenzialità. 

Non è indolore. E sicuramente per i familiari è molto più difficile che per gli operatori. 
Potrei raccontarti altrettante storie. Di negazione, rifiuto e sofferenza nel percorso. 

Ma se non si fa quel percorso, è come tarpare le ali. 

Si può spiegare, con calma e legandosi ai fatti quel che uno è capace e non è capace di fare. 
Sottolineando che non essere capaci di fare qualcosa non è essere mentecatti.
Le persone intelligenti sanno farsi aiutare. 

E' un concetto, che tradotto ai vari livelli (ti assicuro che si può tradurre anche per livelli bassissimi) da sollievo. 

Nel primo grassetto, lei ha espresso una sua paura. E una richiesta. 
Sono mentecatta? 
Ditemelo. 

Ma non è capace di fare metacognizione (ossia riflettere sul proprio pensiero distanziandosene e relazionandone, per dirla male). Di pensare sul suo pensare. 
Si ferma ad un ragionamento di primo livello (io penso). Da come la descrivi non penso che sia in grado di fare il secondo salto (io penso che tu pensi) e men che meno esprimerlo in modo chiaro a livello verbale. 

Avrà anche difficoltà, ma la perdita di vostra madre a lei solleva interrogativi diversi dai vostri. Che riguardano anche lei. 
Pensa ruotare intorno a quegli interrogativi, che sono anche paure (da come la descrivi pare in grado di rappresentarsi almeno a grnadi linee nel tempo, ha paura che lui la lasci, quindi riesce a spingersi un po' più in là dell'oggi, anche se probabilmente mancandole alcuni step il futuro è un piano nebbioso) e non sapere esattamente trovare risposte.
Il fare ovviamente diviene un aggancio fondamentale per dimostrare a se stessa che può. Che non è persa. 

Dalle risposte....non rassicurarla. 
Spiegale, con calma e dolcezza che lei non è mentecatta ma ha difficoltà, che a volte dimentica cose importanti e che ogni aiuto è prezioso. Per tutti non solo per lei. che avere aiuto fa bene a tutti. E fa vivere meglio. 

Nell'ultimo grassetto, cerca conferme. 
Non solo del suo saper fare. 
Ma anche che siete tutte figlie. Che lei è come voi. A pari livello. 
Sorellanza. 
E lo chiede anche nella creazione del gruppo wa. Sorelle. 

Non è abbastanza compromessa per non rendersi conto che intorno a lei le persone vivono vite diverse dalla sua. 
Contiene del dolore questa consapevolezza. Ed è un dolore che ha bisogno di essere espresso e compreso. Specchiato. Se no resta lì. 

E' una speciale normalità. 
Un discorso lunghissimo, quello della diversità.
Ma davvero, è bene chiarire le differenze. 

Va benissimo lavorare sul senso di autoefficacia. Ma senza però creare false credenze (a persone che fra l'altro non riescono a fare metacognizione). 
Serve anche un buon piano di realtà. 

Questo le consentirebbe anche di "differenziarsi" da lui. 
Che è un uomo che la accetta per come è. Comunque. E che la aiuta. (probabilmente vostra madre aveva compreso questo aspetto...realisticamente). 
Ma non è carità. 
Quindi esistono anche altri uomini. Non è l'unico. (guarda che la sua paura di essere lasciata probabilmente va a toccare anche questo. Ed è una paura realistica quella di tua sorella. Non è l'unico, ma non sono neanche molti adeguati ai suoi bisogni). 

E' una tematica che non si tocca. 
La sessualità. 
Non si tocca per quelli definiti normali, per chi ha difficoltà cognitive più o meno gravi si tocca ancora di meno. 
Ma...l'accettazione, il calore, il sesso, l'affetto....sono fondamentali per ogni essere umano. 
Ognuno al suo livello di possibilità. 

Insomma...è una roba complessa quella che state affrontando. 

Ecco perchè se riuscite ad inserire quante più figure neutre possibili rendete lei abile al vivere sentendosi non una mentecatta, ma una persona abbastanza intelligente da usare gli aiuti che le servono. 
E date a voi sorelle la possibilità di essere sorelle a cui affidarsi per chiedere consiglio (e non per dimostrare che anche lei può). 

E' un percorso. 
E, vista la sua età, è da iniziare. 
Probabilmente prima la figura di vostra madre faceva da cuscinetto.


----------



## Mariben (28 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Si penso anch'io che la sua chiusura iniziale sia dovuta a quell'aspetto ; sopratutto nei confronti dell'altra sorella che  pure lei " controllante". su questo siamo spesso  in conflitto. ( famiglia facile la mia eh ?)
> Per questo motivo evito di coinvolgerla troppo, complice anche la distanza geografica.
> 
> 
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> Una delle cose più complesse, ma anche più salubri, per chiunque, è prendere atto di sè.
> E non è vero che chi ha difficoltà cognitive non possa farlo.
> 
> Potrei raccontarti storie a riguardo. Molte.
> ...


Non immagini quanto i tuoi interventi mi aiutino, sopratutto ,a districare il mio sentire.
Hai fotografato il suo e nostro profilo , la nostra realtà come se ci conoscessi da sempre.
E mi rincuori perché, a grandi linee  e istintivamente, credo di aver preso la strada giusta.
Si mia madre faceva da cuscinetto ma non solo fra  di loro, pure  tra noi sorelle e a questo proposito volevo chiederti il permesso di far leggere a mia sorella ( l' altra) le tue risposte. Non è mai stato facile il dialogo tra di noi sopratutto se si trattava della piccola e di nostro padre. Tu hai scritto tutto quel che avrei voluto dire ma non riesco a esprimere.
Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Una delle cose più complesse, ma anche più salubri, per chiunque, è prendere atto di sè.
> E non è vero che chi ha difficoltà cognitive non possa farlo.
> 
> Potrei raccontarti storie a riguardo. Molte.
> ...


Bravissima.


----------



## ipazia (1 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non immagini quanto i tuoi interventi mi aiutino, sopratutto ,a districare il mio sentire.
> Hai fotografato il suo e nostro profilo , la nostra realtà come se ci conoscessi da sempre.
> E mi rincuori perché, a grandi linee  e istintivamente, credo di aver preso la strada giusta.
> Si mia madre faceva da cuscinetto ma non solo fra  di loro, pure  tra noi sorelle e a questo proposito volevo chiederti il permesso di far leggere a mia sorella ( l' altra) le tue risposte. Non è mai stato facile il dialogo tra di noi sopratutto se si trattava della piccola e di nostro padre. Tu hai scritto tutto quel che avrei voluto dire ma non riesco a esprimere.
> Grazie


Sono contenta di essere utile 

Certo che puoi usare i miei post. 

Immagino che ci sia tutto un groviglio di emozioni e di senso di protezione da gestire fra voi. 
Non è semplice raccontarsi. 

Se poi vostra madre era un cuscinetto...siete anche poco allenate. 

Una opportunità, in fondo, per curare il vostro rapporto!


----------



## Mariben (1 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono contenta di essere utile
> 
> Certo che puoi usare i miei post.
> 
> ...


 Grazie 
Non è mai stato facile ; siamo come 3 satelliti che hanno perso la loro terra madre. 
Ci proviamo  ad allinearci:unhappy:  ma a volte le orbite si allontanano nonostante l'impegno a mantenere la rotta.
E' il prezzo che s'ha da pagare per aver avuto una famiglia disfunzionale, una nave alla deriva  con un timoniere eccezionale.


----------



## ipazia (1 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Grazie
> Non è mai stato facile ; siamo come 3 satelliti che hanno perso la loro terra madre.
> Ci proviamo  ad allinearci:unhappy:  ma a volte le orbite si allontanano nonostante l'impegno a mantenere la rotta.
> E' il prezzo che s'ha da pagare per aver avuto una famiglia disfunzionale, una nave alla deriva  con un timoniere eccezionale.


Prego 

Già...ogni famiglia ha il suo prezzo. 

Però voi sembrate in rotta, a volte si sfiora la collisione....basta sfiorarsi.


----------



## Mariben (1 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Già...ogni famiglia ha il suo prezzo.
> 
> Però voi sembrate in rotta, a volte si sfiora la collisione....basta sfiorarsi.


 Grazie a te e alle tue interpretazioni ( puntuali da far paura ) oggi ho avuto un'illuminazione:idea:
IO sono affetta da discalculìa ( fra le altre cose ) che mi ha creato non pochi problemi
Sono un artigiana e la mia calcolatrice ha più o meno questi tasti:
mi pare sia giusto
dovrebbe andar bene
più o meno
forse
chissenefrega
riproviamo saremo più fortunati
vabbè ci penserà il commercialista

Ne ho parlato con lei  ( la piccola) e abbiamo concluso che ;
" ma non potevamo ereditare gli occhi azzurri di nostro padre " ?


----------



## ipazia (1 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Grazie a te e alle tue interpretazioni ( puntuali da far paura ) oggi ho avuto un'illuminazione:idea:
> IO sono affetta da discalculìa ( fra le altre cose ) che mi ha creato non pochi problemi
> Sono un artigiana e la mia calcolatrice ha più o meno questi tasti:
> mi pare sia giusto
> ...


La tua calcolatrice mi ha fatta cappottare :rotfl:

Guarda che io leggo soltanto 
Hai scritto tutto tu. 

Semplicemente una macchina non si può spingere standoci seduti dentro 

CI credo che la discualculia ti abbia creato non pochi problemi.
Anche adesso, chi la sa trattare nei bambini, sono in pochissimi (di veramente capaci). 

Però in fondo, se ci guardi, è solo una delle possibili traduzioni del mondo. 

Ad essere limitato è il ventaglio di risposte predisposto e per lo più standardizzato su una apparente maggioranza. (decisa fra l'altro a tavolino e sulla base del tipo di prestazione utile a rispondere a necessità di ordine sociale e tendenzialmente produttivo).


----------



## Mariben (1 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> La tua calcolatrice mi ha fatta cappottare :rotfl:
> 
> Guarda che io leggo soltanto
> Hai scritto tutto tu.
> ...


 Quando , ai tempi dopo le scuole medie, i miei mi hanno imposto di scegliere una scuola, che non c'era verso di andare semplicemente a lavorare , ero persa. Ricordo come fosse ieri ( e ieri era più di 40 anni fa ) di aver studiato come la bibbia il famigerato libretto delle  scuole superiori. Quando sono arrivata al capitolo " scuole professionali" ho spulciato finchè non ho trovato l'unica che non prevedeva la matematica . VITTORIA !!!! Poi per fortuna la vena artistica ha preso il sopravvento finchè... non sono arrivate le ricevute fiscali  e il testo unico. 
Vabbè speriamo che me la cavo . Nel 2020 vado in pensione a patto che il calcolo lo faccia l'Inps.:mexican:
Lei; la piccola non è stata ammessa alle scuole professionali ( cuoca ) perchè "non abile e arruolata " 
Testuali parole " mi spiace signora ma non possiamo accogliere bambine che hanno difficoltà, rallenterebbe l'attività didattica.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Quando , ai tempi dopo le scuole medie, i miei mi hanno imposto di scegliere una scuola, che non c'era verso di andare semplicemente a lavorare , ero persa. Ricordo come fosse ieri ( e ieri era più di 40 anni fa ) di aver studiato come la bibbia il famigerato libretto delle  scuole superiori. Quando sono arrivata al capitolo " scuole professionali" ho spulciato finchè non ho trovato l'unica che non prevedeva la matematica . VITTORIA !!!! Poi per fortuna la vena artistica ha preso il sopravvento finchè... non sono arrivate le ricevute fiscali  e il testo unico.
> Vabbè speriamo che me la cavo . Nel 2020 vado in pensione a patto che il calcolo lo faccia l'Inps.:mexican:
> Lei; la piccola non è stata ammessa alle scuole professionali ( cuoca ) perchè "non abile e arruolata "
> Testuali parole " mi spiace signora ma non possiamo accogliere bambine che hanno difficoltà, rallenterebbe l'attività didattica.


----------



## Mariben (1 Ottobre 2018)

:up::dj:





Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13708


----------



## Mariben (5 Ottobre 2018)

Ho già parlato del gruppo Wa.creato dalla "piccola".
Oggi butto li la proposta di mettere una foto di noi tre. L' altra sorella propone una foto che nostra madre aveva in casa . Eravamo molto giovani e ci era stata scattata da un amico nello stesso giorno con lo stesso fondo ma è un fotomontaggio.
Io e l' altra insieme ; lei aggiunta nel fotomontaggio.
Lei ha detto no.
Non è reale voi insieme e io da sola
Facciamo ne una dove siamo "davvero". inseme.
Della serie ripartiamo dallo stesso livello
Finalmente


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2018)

Che bello!


Mariben ha detto:


> Ho già parlato del gruppo Wa.creato dalla "piccola".
> Oggi butto li la proposta di mettere una foto di noi tre. L' altra sorella propone una foto che nostra madre aveva in casa . Eravamo molto giovani e ci era stata scattata da un amico nello stesso giorno con lo stesso fondo ma è un fotomontaggio.
> Io e l' altra insieme ; lei aggiunta nel fotomontaggio.
> Lei ha detto no.
> ...


----------

